# Horde besser als Allianz ?



## Ohrensammler (15. Februar 2008)

Laut einem Bericht der monatlich erscheinenden Zeitschrift "Psychiatrie gestern (Ausgabe  14/07)"
ist es jetzt wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass Hordenspieler leistungsfähiger sind als Allianzspieler!

Laut Angaben der  Zeitschrift haben Forscher einen neuen chemischen Botenstoff des Gehirns namens Imbalin entdeckt (verwandt mit Serotonin).

Bei WOW Spielern hat man in einer Versuchsreihe beobachtet, dass Spieler mit hohem Imbalinanteil, sich wesentlich häufiger für die Fraktion Horde entscheiden. Spieler mit geringen Imbalinateil neigen eher zur Fraktion Allianz. 
Offensichtlich fördert das Imbalin den Sektor im Gehirn, der dafür verantwortlich ist, sich auf Neues oder Unbekanntes einlassen zu können.
Auffällig in diesem Zusammenhang war laut Aussage der Forscher auch, dass der Körper erst nach Ende der Pubertät überhaupt in der Lage ist, Imbalin zu produzieren. Dies würde erklären, warum im Wesentlichen jünger Spieler die Fraktion Allianz wählen.

Die Wissenschaftler erklären im Folgenden den Effekt den Imbalin auf den menschlichen Körper hat, nämlich Leistungs-, Intelligenz- und Potenzsteigernd zu wirken.

Zusammengefasst bedeutet dies, Personen die einen hohen Imbalinanteil haben wählen häufiger die Fraktion der Horde und Personen mit einem hohen Imbalinanteil sind leistungsfähiger.

Ich finde Blizzard sollte die bei der Entwicklung von WOTLK berücksichtigen.


----------



## Fähnchen (15. Februar 2008)

oO das hab ich direkt zweimal lesen müssen... hehe^^


----------



## Ilunadin (15. Februar 2008)

Ähhhhhhh...jaaa.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Edit:hab übrigens grade ein fliegendes Schwein gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




uuuund noch ne Frage: Was is denn dann ,wenn jemand 4 70er in der Horde hat die allesamt schon im Megaequip rumlaufen,plötzlich seinen einen ,sehr schlecht ausgerüsteten Allianzcharakter zu seinem <<MAIN>> macht?Verliert er dann Teile des Imbalins? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torador (15. Februar 2008)

Ohohoh, jetzt bin ich ja mal auf die Antworten gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den anderen Threads dieser Art ist es recht schlecht ergangen xD


----------



## 1ncredibuLL (15. Februar 2008)

soso.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sni1339 (15. Februar 2008)

Stimmt alles.


----------



## MoeMT384 (15. Februar 2008)

Respekt! 

Das erfordert schon eine ganze Menge Mut, soetwas hier reinzuschreiben ;-)

Da ich Allianzler bin, hab ich chronischen Mangel an Imbalin und muss es mir täglich injezieren^^

MfG
Moe


----------



## TobiWest (15. Februar 2008)

das gute ist, diesmal versteht es kein alli :-)


----------



## derWizi (15. Februar 2008)

lölchen. bin alli, aber auch ausnahmen muss es geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (15. Februar 2008)

Imbalin .... ich votiere dafür, Ohrensammler zum offiziellen Buffed - Forums - Kabarettisten zu ernennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forentroll (15. Februar 2008)

MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Da ich Allianzler bin, hab ich chronischen Mangel an Imbalin und muss es mir täglich injezieren^^



Aha, hab ich mirs doch gedacht. Das erklärt dann wohl die Siege der Allianz, wenn die Hordler in Unterzahl sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speckknoedel (15. Februar 2008)

Imbalin... stimmt könnte sein


----------



## Khorghar (15. Februar 2008)

olol xD sehr nice =D

Ich sag dazu nur eins... Wo er Recht hat hat er Recht ;-)


----------



## MoeMT384 (15. Februar 2008)

Forentroll schrieb:


> Aha, hab ich mirs doch gedacht. Das erklärt dann wohl die Siege der Allianz, wenn die Hordler in Unterzahl sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hasts erfasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Fandor (15. Februar 2008)

Speckknoedel schrieb:


> Quellennachweis haste grade verlegt, ne?
> Bis du die gefunden haste halte ich das mal für ein Fake.


Der is aber fast noch besser^^


----------



## Gamerhenne (15. Februar 2008)

Imbalin...köstlich *G*

mir tropft Imbalin gelegentlich auch aus den Ohren ;oD


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

xD Der text is ja ma hammer (gut hab ich hordentwink .. 70 versteht sich *hehe*xD)


----------



## EuroSteve (15. Februar 2008)

ich weiß nicht was Du nimmst aber..........




nimm weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derWizi (15. Februar 2008)

Speckknoedel schrieb:


> Imbalin... stimmt könnte sein



die leute gibts immernoch die selbst in diesem von ironie überquellenden text nichts raffen...

&#8364;dit: lol ich glaub er hat die ironie doch noch gerafft^^


----------



## Wu-san (15. Februar 2008)

Reiner Zufall, dass in dem Begriff "Imbalin" die Abkürzung "Imba" steckt....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Februar 2008)

Fandor schrieb:


> Der is aber fast noch besser^^


11/10. Sehr gut diesmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (15. Februar 2008)

Die Wissenschaftler erklären im Folgenden den Effekt den Imbalin auf den menschlichen Körper hat, nämlich Leistungs-, Intelligenz- und Potenzsteigernd zu wirken....

komm wer braucht schon int...bin tauren krieger....aber stimmt als ich das erste mal wow gespielt hab...da war ich 11 -.- hab ich n alli genommen...und dazu noch war das n zwergen jäger ...
aber horde macht viel mehr spass als böser hat man viel mehr möglichkeiten...


----------



## Quantin Talentino (15. Februar 2008)

schon so spät?

ich häng mich ma dann ma wieder an meinen Imbalin tropf und pwn n paar hordler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: cooler "artikel", auch wenn ich alli bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Februar 2008)

ich weis falsches Thread aber was zum teufel is hier los??hab ich was verpasst mit den buffed foren?jetzt muss ich mich ja durch die welt klicken wen es ein thread daruber gibt bitte likk posten-.-


----------



## Remrod (15. Februar 2008)

Komisch, spiele Allianz und habe auch eine hohe Potenz was meine Frau bezeugen kann! Da fragt man sich od es vielleicht nicht doch am aussehen der Char´s liegen könnte also mehr der Geschmack des einzelnen und nicht irgend ein Wert den irgendwer von irgendwo der mal überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Leben hat, weil er sein halbes Leben in der Schule saß und dann nur im Labor/Büro!
 Ergo, völliger Schwachsinn so etwas zu behaupten!

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß beim zocken und gute Dropp´s


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich weis falsches Thread aber was zum teufel is hier los??hab ich was verpasst mit den buffed foren?jetzt muss ich mich ja durch die welt klicken wen es ein thread daruber gibt bitte likk posten-.-



O.o was läuft bei Dir? O.o


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Remrod schrieb:


> Komisch, spiele Allianz und habe auch eine hohe Potenz was meine Frau bezeugen kann! Da fragt man sich od es vielleicht nicht doch am aussehen der Char´s liegen könnte also mehr der Geschmack des einzelnen und nicht irgend ein Wert den irgendwer von irgendwo der mal überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Leben hat, weil er sein halbes Leben in der Schule saß und dann nur im Labor/Büro!
> Ergo, völliger Schwachsinn so etwas zu behaupten!
> 
> In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß beim zocken und gute Dropp´s



Du hasts nich gepeilt <.<

edit: sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2008)

jap, sag das mal den neueren servern wo mehr als 60% der spieler horde sind un davon meist 35% unter 15 ...

Aber schön das es noch Leute mit Phantasie gibt. Auch wenn sie sie nur verschwenden ...



> aber horde macht viel mehr spass als böser hat man viel mehr möglichkeiten...



Omfg... wenn man keine Ahnung von WarCraft hat. Der Zwerg war vermutlich 'böser' als deine Kuh ^^ Der säuft, singt schmutzige Lieder und angelt mit ner Schrotflinte. Deine Kuh liebt die Natur, kann keine Häuser bauen und will (Lore technisch) so wenig Kampf wie möglich.
Außer dem is die Horde net böse, genauso wenig wie Allis. Geht zu WAR wenn ihr ECHT BÖSE sein wollt. WoW is doch Pitiplatsch Kindergarten Keksebacken mit den anderen. Außer den Forsaken vllt, die sind wirklich Imba, aber die hören ja auch Metal, so wie die tanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (15. Februar 2008)

omg des mal geil xD
nja aber da ich ally spiele muss ich mir wohl mal ne imbalinsprize besorgen xD


----------



## Ilunadin (15. Februar 2008)

Also auch wenn ich es sonst vermeide aber:ALTER????Manche scheinen das echt zu glauben^^


----------



## Dalmus (15. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> O.o was läuft bei Dir? O.o


Allem Anschein nach jedenfalls kein Imbalin-Tropf, muß wohl verstopft sein...
*für ihn auf den Schwestern-Knopf drück*

Edit:
Ich seh ja jetzt erst das "B1ubb Gurub" in Deiner Sig. *g*


----------



## L-MWarFReak (15. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele auch Hrde und finde den Text echt lustig und  vielleicht auch ein bisschen wahr xD

Aber die Quelle würde ich trotzdem gerne wissen da ich es nicht immer auf die Kiddys schieben will das die Allianz im bg immer verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kingkryson sagte:  

komm wer braucht schon int...bin tauren krieger....aber stimmt als ich das erste mal wow gespielt hab...da war ich 11 -.- hab ich n alli genommen...und dazu noch war das n zwergen jäger ...
aber horde macht viel mehr spass als böser hat man viel mehr möglichkeiten...


Wer sagt denn das horde die bösen sind? scjließlich kämpfen beide Fraktionen gegeneinander und gegen die brennende Legin


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Also auch wenn ich es sonst vermeide aber:ALTER????Manche scheinen das echt zu glauben^^



remrod zB - so scheints ^^


----------



## Unique21k (15. Februar 2008)

sehr amüsant, wie manche leute hier dem text glauben schenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl er so vollgepackt mit ironie ist.

aber seehr gut zu lesen, hat mir grad die ganze langeweile auf der arbeit vertrieben =)


----------



## Dragaron (15. Februar 2008)

Sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man sollte jetzt mal eine Studie darüber anlegen, ob mehr Allis oder Hordler geglaubt haben, dass es stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das würde doch wirklich mal was aussagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (15. Februar 2008)

Sowas wie Imbalin gibt es nicht!
Ich habe das gerade in Wikipedia nachgeschaut!!!!111111  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geht schlecht. Ich spiele beide fraktionen und andere wahrscheinlich auch )


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Sowas wie Imbalin gibt es nicht!
> Ich habe das gerade in Wikipedia nachgeschaut!!!!111111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich schätze das is ironie pur - wenn nicht: Mein Beileid xD


----------



## Dragaron (15. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> geht schlecht. Ich spiele beide fraktionen und andere wahrscheinlich auch )



Dann bleibt wohl nur die Erkenntnis, dass wir gleich x sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (x ist eine freie Variable)


----------



## DarkSaph (15. Februar 2008)

"Imbalin" xD


----------



## StolenTheRogue (15. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Laut einem Bericht der monatlich erscheinenden Zeitschrift "Psychiatrie gestern (Ausgabe  14/07)"
> ist es jetzt wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass Hordenspieler leistungsfähiger sind als Allianzspieler!
> 
> Laut Angaben der  Zeitschrift haben Forscher einen neuen chemischen Botenstoff des Gehirns namens Imbalin entdeckt (verwandt mit Serotonin).
> ...



Haha sehr gut.
Die Forscher haben allerdings vergessen zu erwähnen das die allianzspieler die fehlende masse an imbalin menge mit einer mächtigen masse an potenz kompensieren^


----------



## Kavu (15. Februar 2008)

heeh gut geschrieben^^ bin zwa allianzler... aber muss dem recht geben alli ist einfach nur zu doof etwas zu machen^^ wenn es ging wäre ich der erste mensch der der horde beitritt^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Februar 2008)

plötzlich wird mir alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber fast noch lustiger als der test sind die leute, die hier ohne [ironie] [/ironie] diese nicht erkennen, selbst wenn sie freudig winkend durch den post hüpft.
@Remrod lol xD


----------



## iceman_ger (15. Februar 2008)

Haste die "Psychiatrie gestern" in deiner Gummizelle zum lesen bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber haste denn den Bericht auch richtig gelesen? Ich als der Verfasser des Berichts möchte darauf hinweisen, das ein hoher Imbalin gehalt im Körper auf dauer zu äußeren Veränderungen und einer allgemeinen Schlaffheit führen kann.

Meine neuen und erweiterte Forschung hat gezeigt, das Betroffene meist sehr schnell ihrem Char äußerlich ähnlich sehen und sich deswegen meist aus der Gesellschaft zurückziehen und meinst an einem Maushandkrampf sterben den sie beim Farmen von Ehre oder dem Killen von kleinen Chars der gegnerischen Fraktion erleiden.

Ich kann daher nur jedem betroffen Raten sich bei seiner zuständigen Psychiatrie unter dem Stichwort "Horde" zu melden, damit das neue gegenmittel "Alliistimba" verabreicht werden kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Februar 2008)

/vote for sticky 

Ich hab mich krank gelacht .. erst über diesen genialen Post, dann über die Beiträge ..

oh man, ich geh gleich noma aufs klo um zu lachen, hier im Büro käm das echt auffällig, bis später .. xD


----------



## MoeMT384 (15. Februar 2008)

Wu-san schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall, dass in dem Begriff "Imbalin" die Abkürzung "Imba" steckt.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einer von den ganz schnellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kapwinggggg....

MfG
Moe


----------



## Arilanda (15. Februar 2008)

Remrod schrieb:


> Komisch, spiele Allianz und habe auch eine hohe Potenz was meine Frau bezeugen kann! Da fragt man sich od es vielleicht nicht doch am aussehen der Char´s liegen könnte also mehr der Geschmack des einzelnen und nicht irgend ein Wert den irgendwer von irgendwo der mal überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Leben hat, weil er sein halbes Leben in der Schule saß und dann nur im Labor/Büro!
> Ergo, völliger Schwachsinn so etwas zu behaupten!
> 
> In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß beim zocken und gute Dropp´s




Also den Text am anfang echt nice, aber diese Antwort schlägts dann doch nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (15. Februar 2008)

Hab nen 70er Mensch Krieger und nen 70er Untoten Mage
nah.. nah? fällt euch was auf?^^ 
Naj.. ich steh diesen "wisssenschaftlichen Bericht" sehr skeptisch gegenüber, da ich an soetwas nicht glaube, da es doch statistisch gleich viele "Unter 18 Kinder" bei jeder Fraktion gibt..


----------



## StolenTheRogue (15. Februar 2008)

Wieso hab ich das gefühl das einige den threat nicht ganz geschnallt haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Februar 2008)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Hab nen 70er Mensch Krieger und nen 70er Untoten Mage
> nah.. nah? fällt euch was auf?^^


Borderliner wurden bei dieser Untersuchung nicht berücksichtigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Februar 2008)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Hab nen 70er Mensch Krieger und nen 70er Untoten Mage
> nah.. nah? fällt euch was auf?^^
> Naj.. ich steh diesen "wisssenschaftlichen Bericht" sehr skeptisch gegenüber, da ich an soetwas nicht glaube, da es doch statistisch gleich viele "Unter 18 Kinder" bei jeder Fraktion gibt..




Ich krieg mich nich ein, es hört nich auf ... --> Klo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aber Derbe (15. Februar 2008)

Sehr nice gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Borderliner wurden bei dieser Untersuchung nicht berücksichtigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



musste mir eben stark das lachen verkneifen, sonst hätte ich einige blicke gezogen xD

@stolen keine ahnung, aber mich beschlich dasselbe gefühl xD

@cleat Du bringst mich auch zum lachen und auf dumme ideen xD ich glaub ich muss auch weg vom arbeitsplatz xD


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

schön ist es ein hordler zu sein lalala ..
Auch wenn ich das mit dem imbatelin teil ned kapier was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein wunder das horde in 3/4 bg's gewinnt (ja av nicht aber das ist nicht fair)


----------



## CAL_Chicken (15. Februar 2008)

lol...der ist gut *fg*

Naja, wenigsten nicht so flach, wie manch anderer Gag hier im Forum.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Februar 2008)

lol

netter text^^

stimmt aber ^^

mfg


----------



## Guibärchen (15. Februar 2008)

sehr schön, spaß mit niveau zeigt das du an keinem Imbalin Mangel leidest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. Februar 2008)

wusste ja schon immer das ich imba bin und jetzt hab ich es schriftlich ^^
danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Horde!


----------



## Caliostra (15. Februar 2008)

Der Anfangsthread war schon gut ... aber der Rest hier gerade ... *nachLuftringt* nur gut, das ich gerade alleine im Büro sitze ..................... HILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ich kann nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

einbildung ist auch ne bildung was? ^^


----------



## Trunks89 (15. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Man hast du Mut so was hier in Forum zu schriben ......also ich finde horde sind schnecken wennn ich ein sehe und der hat pvp an dan hat man den das letzte mal gesehen da XD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  meine atwort zu den text les ihn nochmal durch und frag de kerl der den test gemacht hat was er spielt und wie gut er spielt XD


----------



## b1ubb (15. Februar 2008)

Imba


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

imba = imbalanced .. das weis ich auch ohne link ^^
imalanced = zu stark im vergleich zum anderen ..
sprich 5 allis vs 1 horlder sind imba .. Xd
aber man sagt es so gern
Bluuubbbbbbber ^^


----------



## Dalmus (15. Februar 2008)

Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Man hast du Mut so was hier in Forum zu schriben ......


Ach, dazu braucht es keinen Mut.
Es reicht aus Hordler zu sein, oder alternativ gerade seine tägliche Dosis Imbalin-Aufbaupräperat gespritzt zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Minastirit schrieb:


> imalanced = zu stark im vergleich zum anderen ..


Nicht zwingend.
Jede Medaille hat 2 Seiten.
Beschleunigung heißt ja auch nicht zwingend "Bleifuss geben". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (15. Februar 2008)

Ich liebe solche Texte^^

Horde = more Imba(lin) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torador (15. Februar 2008)

So, Zeit für eine kurze Zwischenbilanz:

- (immerhin) 59% der Kommentargeber haben den Text augenscheinlich verstanden

- 18% haben den Text definitiv nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- 23% bezogen sich nicht darauf oder waren nicht eindeutig einzuordnen


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

dann bin ich wohl bei den 2% die ihn nicht gelesen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(eigentlich schon xD) also ich find den thread jedenfalls 200mal besser als die sinnlosen av is unbalanced ect threads ;D


----------



## Torador (15. Februar 2008)

Hm? Also ich komm bei 59%+18%+ 23% auf 100%, oder was meintest du mit



Minastirit schrieb:


> dann bin ich wohl bei den 2% die ihn nicht gelesen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


?


----------



## Anduris (15. Februar 2008)

naja find eich nicht, wenn horde spieler intelligenter und besser sind als allianz spieler, warum verliert die horde auf meinem server dann immer im Av, kann mir das mal einer sagen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Torador schrieb:


> Hm? Also ich komm bei 59%+18%+ 23% auf 100%, oder was meintest du mit
> 
> ?




ne damit mein ich das es nicht stimmt .. gibt sicher auch welche die nur text lesen und posten


----------



## Torador (15. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube Anduris hat ihn auf jeden Fall nicht gelesen^^


----------



## claet (15. Februar 2008)

das lustige is, ich bin davon überzeugt er meint das ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit]
verdammt, hier kommen einem immer postings dazwischen

ich beziehe mich auf Anduris

und ja, ich glaub auch wir bekommen noch ein paar "nicht-peiler" dadurch, dass sie nur ersten post lesen und dann antworten


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> naja find eich nicht, wenn horde spieler intelligenter und besser sind als allianz spieler, warum verliert die horde auf meinem server dann immer im Av, kann mir das mal einer sagen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




av ist nicht gespiegelt wie alle anderen bg's
sprich es gibt schon unfaires terrain ..


----------



## derWizi (15. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich krieg mich nich ein, es hört nich auf ... --> Klo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XD


----------



## derWizi (15. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> das lustige is, ich bin davon überzeugt er meint das ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ic hweiß ja icht wie es mit dir steht. aber ich hab die ironie beim ersten post verstanden. ohne weiter zu lesen

bin ich imba^^


----------



## Taramur (15. Februar 2008)

Ahahahaha!! Wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/sign

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## Tragoile (15. Februar 2008)

Wenn Allis kein 'Imbalin' haben, warum sind dann die ersten 3 Bosse aufm Sunwellplateau von Allis gemacht wurden ?

MFG


----------



## Shurycain (15. Februar 2008)

@ treathersteller : bin gaaaanz deiner meinung ! oder was meint ihr , warum wir immer im bg gewinnen? Genau, weil wir taktisch vorgehen.

*flame on*

so long
Shuricaine


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Wenn Allis kein 'Imbalin' haben, warum sind dann die ersten 3 Bosse aufm Sunwellplateau von Allis gemacht wurden ?
> 
> MFG



weil das exhordis sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Februar 2008)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Wenn Allis kein 'Imbalin' haben, warum sind dann die ersten 3 Bosse aufm Sunwellplateau von Allis gemacht wurden ?


Cojonalin-Überschuss möglicherweise - aber reine Spekulation.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Wenn Allis kein 'Imbalin' haben, warum sind dann die ersten 3 Bosse aufm Sunwellplateau von Allis gemacht wurden ?
> 
> MFG



weil das ein test server ist .. und der erste boss so oder so nur eq check ist^^
life schauts vieleicht anders aus 

btw pve no need lot skill ^^


----------



## Caliostra (15. Februar 2008)

Das ist besser als jede Karnevalsveranstaltung .... meeeeehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (15. Februar 2008)

nich schlecht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (15. Februar 2008)

Da ist man 3 stunden weg und verpasst sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: wie geil ist das denn, soviel sarkasmus hab ich selten in einem text gesehen, einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2008)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Wenn Allis kein 'Imbalin' haben, warum sind dann die ersten 3 Bosse aufm Sunwellplateau von Allis gemacht wurden ?
> 
> MFG



Wenn du den Text richtig gelesen haben würdest, dann hättest auch mitbekommen, dass Allianzer weniger Imbalin produzieren sollen. Nicht das sie gar keins haben. Ausserdem ist keine Angabe gemacht worden, um wieviel Prozent das Imbalin die Leistung steigert.

Ich denke das das nicht allzu viel sein sollte. 

Ich bin auch Alli, dass hat für mich aber nicht den Hintergrund, dass ich zu wenig Imbalin produziere... . Spiel in anderen Games zu gnüge die Böse seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Februar 2008)

derWizi schrieb:


> also ic hweiß ja icht wie es mit dir steht. aber ich hab die ironie beim ersten post verstanden. ohne weiter zu lesen
> 
> bin ich imba^^



ja ICH hab das auch gleich gepeilt..

aber was ich meinte ist, dass nach unseren vielen posts der letzte depp es peilen sollte. da die deppen die es nicht gleich peilen unsere posts aber nicht lesen, peilen sies eben gar nich .. xD


----------



## Tanknix (15. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ja ICH hab das auch gleich gepeilt..
> 
> aber was ich meinte ist, dass nach unseren vielen posts der letzte depp es peilen sollte. da die deppen die es nicht gleich peilen unsere posts aber nicht lesen, peilen sies eben gar nich .. xD




das hab ich jetzt nicht gepeilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (15. Februar 2008)

ÖY! GUCKT EUCH DOCHMAL AN!


----------



## Dalmus (15. Februar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> ÖY! GUCKT EUCH DOCHMAL AN!


Deine Sig ist ja plötzlich überdimensional groß. Oo
Aber nochmal danke für den "SILENCE - I kill you"-Post vorhin. Hab gut gelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novaron (15. Februar 2008)

ich glaub ich fänds witzig wernn ich nich alli spielen würde und 13 wär...^^


----------



## Seufernator (15. Februar 2008)

Die Wissenschaft kann man nicht in Frage stellen und Imbalin erklärt auch die Siege der Horde im BG.


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Die ganzen Kiddys und Newbies spielen halt Allianz. Ich hab in der US Closed Beta auch als erstes mal nen Human Warrior gespielt, kA warum.



Hat was *hehe*

PS: Sehe grad dass Du nen BE Pala auf frostmourne hast. Hab da meine 70 draenei shamy *hrhr* vielleicht "trifft" man sich ja mal *hrhr*


----------



## Blibb (15. Februar 2008)

Ööööhhh ich zocke Alli und Horde? Was ist bei mir nun der Fall? Ich denke, dass es anteilsmäßig genausoviele Deppen bei der Horde gibt wie bei der Allianz, nur sind die Hordler (meist) zahlenmäßig unterlegen... und IMBAlin.... wer denkt sich schon so nen offensichtlichen Mist aus?! Naja, wers glaub ist selber Schuld xD
Trotzdem nette Idee @ TE


----------



## Xeod (15. Februar 2008)

Er hat vergessen zu schreiben, dass Imbalin die Aggressivität fördert und nicht selten zu kannibalistischen Anfällen führt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B_e_a_V_e_R (15. Februar 2008)

/lol %t (Ohrensammler)


----------



## sebiprotago (15. Februar 2008)

Made my Day. Danke Ohrensammler.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. Februar 2008)

HEHE Nice feek wenn nicht das Wort *IMBA* drin in halten wer dan könnte man das echt fast glaube^^
Aber gute Idee.


----------



## Kujon (15. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

top! made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut geschrieben, werde das heute abend grad mal dem kumpel zeigen, wetten der glaubts^^ (kk, er ist entschuldigt, spielt kein wow^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tatopeck (15. Februar 2008)

Haha unglaublich geil !!!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2008)

> Ööööhhh ich zocke Alli und Horde? Was ist bei mir nun der Fall? Ich denke, dass es anteilsmäßig genausoviele Deppen bei der Horde gibt wie bei der Allianz, nur sind die Hordler (meist) zahlenmäßig unterlegen... und IMBAlin.... wer denkt sich schon so nen offensichtlichen Mist aus?! Naja, wers glaub ist selber Schuld xD
> Trotzdem nette Idee @ TE



"Ich denke, dass es anteilsmäßig genausoviele Deppen bei der Horde gibt wie bei der Allianz"
.. deswegen spielt er auch Horde und Allianz. Damit das Verhältnis stimmt :3

Gott hab ich mich weggeschmissen. Nicht umbedingt wegen dem Topic (spiele 3 Allis auf 70), vielmehr 
wegen den Antworten. wie geil. Glaub das ist neben den lustigen Gildennamen mit das besste was ich hier gelesen hab. echt köstlich.

Achja, wer auch immer das meinte außer AV ist Arathi auch nicht gespiegelt.^^

super threat weiter so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morélia (15. Februar 2008)

Sehr nett.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber manche Antworten hier toppen das Thema noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Und was ist mit Leuten die beides Zocken?

Oder mit Leuten die erst Allianz waren und dann zur Horde wehselten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (15. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab ja gehört das die Imbalinproduktion bei Hordlern proportional zur Anzahl der Hartz IV Schecks die sie je bekommen haben ansteigt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Leuten die beides Zocken?
> 
> Oder mit Leuten die erst Allianz waren und dann zur Horde wehselten?
> 
> ...



Offensichtlich fehlen dir wissenschaftliche Grundlagen.
Der Imbalinlevel richtet sich ja nicht nach der Fraktion sondern andersherum.

Beispielsweise kommt ein Allianzspieler aus der Pubertät, Imbalin wird ausgeschüttet und er bemerkt, dass die Chars der Fraktion Horde doch einen gewissen Reiz haben und er wechselt.  Es kann aber auch beispielsweise sein, dass bereits aufgebaute soziale Bindungen zu anderen Imbalinunterversorgten ein Gegengewicht zum Imbalin bilden und er nicht wechselt. Wissenschaft ist einfach höchst kompliziert.


----------



## Shahaa (15. Februar 2008)

könnte schon sein, dass es stimmt. Ich spiele selber alli, hab aber seit ner weile ne Riensenlust auf nen Hordenchar!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ehm...Imbalin könnte dann vielleicht sogar etwas mit dem begriff ,,imba" zu tun haben!?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Shahaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: wobei ich Alli eig nur wegen RL-Freunden angefangen hab...hätte sonst nen untoten mage oder taure shami^^


----------



## Fumacilla (15. Februar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja gehört das die Imbalinproduktion bei Hordlern proportional zur Anzahl der Hartz IV Schecks die sie je bekommen haben ansteigt.



ololol.... Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil... Hättest du es dir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, hättest festgestellt das Imbalin leitsungsfähiger macht. Wer leistungsfähiger ist, wird so schnell nicht arbeitslos. Wer nicht arbeitslos ist, bekommt auch kein Hartz IV. 

Dementsprechend müsste sich also die Wirkung des Imbalins umgekehrt proportional zu den empfangenen Hartz IV Schecks verhalten, was bedeuten würde das das diejenigen die Kollegen sind, welche hinterher zur Allianz wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



owned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (15. Februar 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ololol.... Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil... Hättest du es dir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, hättest festgestellt das Imbalin leitsungsfähiger macht. Wer leistungsfähiger ist, wird so schnell nicht arbeitslos. Wer nicht arbeitslos ist, bekommt auch kein Hartz IV.
> 
> Dementsprechend müsste sich also die Wirkung des Imbalins umgekehrt proportional zu den empfangenen Hartz IV Schecks verhalten, was bedeuten würde das das diejenigen die Kollegen sind, welche hinterher zur Allianz wechseln
> 
> ...


Das kann nicht sein. Als ich das letzte mal an unserem örtlichen Arbeitsamt vorbeigegangen bin und die Schlange gesehen habe die davorstand....die sahen alle aus wie Zombies, und Untote gehören zur Horde.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Februar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein. *Als ich das letzte mal an unserem örtlichen Arbeitsamt vorbeigegangen bin und die Schlange gesehen habe die davorstand....die sahen alle aus wie Zombies*, und Untote gehören zur Horde.



sorry aber das war nun weniger lustig, sei dir mal nicht so sicher, das dich das nicht auch mal treffen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (15. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sorry aber das war nun weniger lustig, sei dir mal nicht so sicher, das dich das nicht auch mal treffen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hats schon das eine oder andere mal, und ich hab immer was dagegen getan, weil WOW nicht mein Lebensinhalt ist und ich mit Hartz IV Schecks nicht glücklich werde. Ich hab da kein grosses Mitleid


----------



## Thí (15. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dem ganzen nur voll und ganz zustimmen, da ich es an mir selbst merke.Meinen übergroßen Imbalindrüsen sei dank, bin ich total Intelligent, ich erziele in sämtlichen Lebenslagen Höchstleistungen, ich seh gut aus und spiele natürlich Horde!

*Achtung, Ironie!*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. Februar 2008)

Da war einer aber Saumäßig Kreativ...

gibt es Heute nur sinnlose Threads?


----------



## Fumacilla (15. Februar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Hats schon das eine oder andere mal, und ich hab immer was dagegen getan, weil WOW nicht mein Lebensinhalt ist und ich mit Hartz IV Schecks nicht glücklich werde. Ich hab da kein grosses Mitleid



nunja... also nach meiner lehre hats ein jahr gedauert bis ich nach 150 bewerbungen über Vitamin B was bekommen habe. Es kann nich jeder was dafür. so far. back to topic.


----------



## Efgrib (15. Februar 2008)

imbalin macht impotent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (15. Februar 2008)

Imbalin, wie dumm ist das denn?

Ist das der Stoff der im Vakuum in Roxxorkiddieköpfen produziert wird?


es scheint so...


----------



## skunkie (15. Februar 2008)

Kann man IMBAlin auch kaufen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (15. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieder mal genau ins schwarze getroffen, weiter so!

//Rafa


----------



## Gothic88 (15. Februar 2008)

Ich Denke nicht das dass Impotent macht...

Und Ihrgendwie erklärtsich das ganze auch von selbst..

&!!!! Der Anfang vom Thread Stimmt Meinermeinung auch. weil...
*Jetz kommts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieviele kleine kinder zwischen 11 & 15 Spielen Allianz?
So einige... mehr alls 2/4, ich würd sogar eher sagen 3/4 dieser Kleinen Spielen Allianz.

Also. Und wie es ja auch heisst. Man bekommt dies Imbalin ja auch Erst Nach o. während der pupertät.....ist ein 11 - 15 Jähriger Knabe in der Pupertät?
wohl eher nicht..ok. 15 "Könnte" es mal ihrgendwan Anfangen ^^ aber jo


----------



## Smoleface (15. Februar 2008)

na toll, bin ein kleiner Priester und bin nun unleistungsfähig -.-? Ich geh mir die Kugel geben....


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (15. Februar 2008)

Naja ich sage mal so... Den Mangel an Imbalin kompensiert Allianz mit Imbanes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (15. Februar 2008)

ach so geht das, danke LIEBER DOKTER SOMMER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xDDDD

nee, btt: 

ich hab imbalin in massen, vllt liegts an meinem MOJO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... ich bin Hordler xDDDD

ich finde aber nach dem man ein jahr lang horde gespielt hat ist allianz sehr unterhaltsam =)


----------



## Kcrs (15. Februar 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> ach so geht das, danke LIEBER DOKTER SOMMER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


echt hab ich noch gahr nicht bemerkt aber ich find die horde ist echt freundlicher und hilfsbereiter
ist meine sicht hihi^^
mfg


----------



## Girfried (15. Februar 2008)

Lol Imbalin?

Das is doch schwachsinn wer lieber Horde spielen will nimmt halt horde und wer alli spielen will nimmt alli also isses ne freie meinung und kein stoff namens Imbalin den es sowie nich gibt^^


----------



## b1ubb (15. Februar 2008)

Girfried schrieb:


> Lol Imbalin?
> 
> Das is doch schwachsinn wer lieber Horde spielen will nimmt halt horde und wer alli spielen will nimmt alli also isses ne freie meinung und kein stoff namens Imbalin den es sowie nich gibt^^



du hast ziemlich schnell verstanden worum es eigentlich geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (15. Februar 2008)

Wu-san schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall, dass in dem Begriff "Imbalin" die Abkürzung "Imba" steckt.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einfach köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 U MADE MY DAY lieber TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (15. Februar 2008)

Hm...interessant wäre:
Wieviel Prozent der "ich nehme diesen Text für voll und bin jetzt entrüstet" - Poster hier spielen Alli bzw. Horde?
Das wäre doch mal authentisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Selten so gelacht xD


----------



## Aber Derbe (15. Februar 2008)

Girfried schrieb:


> Lol Imbalin?
> 
> Das is doch schwachsinn wer lieber Horde spielen will nimmt halt horde und wer alli spielen will nimmt alli also isses ne freie meinung und kein stoff namens Imbalin den es sowie nich gibt^^


Doch gibt es!
Ich bin der Lebende Beweis.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plehmann (15. Februar 2008)

Worlds Best Thread ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen so wunderbar verpackten flame gabs wahrscheinlich noch nie!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


For the horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (16. Februar 2008)

Für die Allianz, nieder mit der Horde!


----------



## Dusktumy (16. Februar 2008)

Wenn der post stimmt^^ habe ich am anfang von wow anscheinend zu wenig gehabt und dann 2006 soviel das ich nur noch horde spiel^^

naja wenn man solche magazine studiert...........

find trozdem alles Käse


----------



## Psyguy (16. Februar 2008)

nuja dazu sag ich mal nichts^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (16. Februar 2008)

Wirklich schön geschriebener Text.

Sehr sachlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der beste Thread den ich heute gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (16. Februar 2008)

"Psychiatrie gestern" und "Imbalin"...hmmm, ziemlich gute Idee...nur was noch lustiger is, dass es manche glauben bzw. voll drauf eingehen xD


----------



## badhcatha (16. Februar 2008)

der text ist echt mal gut *kichert*
da spar ich mir sogar mein geflame und spam nur mal meine meinung 
manche leute haben echt talent zum schreiben, hut ab.


----------



## GerriG (16. Februar 2008)

Ich finds geil ^.^


----------



## zwuckl (16. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auffällig in diesem Zusammenhang war laut Aussage der Forscher auch, dass der Körper erst nach Ende der Pubertät überhaupt in der Lage ist, Imbalin zu produzieren. Dies würde erklären, warum im Wesentlichen jünger Spieler die Fraktion Allianz wählen.



oO ich glaub dann bin ich falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



made my day ;DD <3


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (16. Februar 2008)

Netter Text ^^

Aber bevor sich die Allianzler große Hoffnungen machen... Imbalin ist nicht synthetisch herstellbar...

*duck und weg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treefrog (16. Februar 2008)

Ich habe es gewusst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Spiel gefällt mir immer besser.
Habe mal einen Alli Char angefangen, hat mich aber nett so gefordert und beim Löschen des Char fühlte ich mich besser.

FÜR DIE HORDE


----------



## Phobius (16. Februar 2008)

Hrrhrr endlich ma nen anständiger Fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sh4d0w (16. Februar 2008)

haha xD aber muss echt mal sagen
Respekt, echt geil geschrieben ^^ xDDDDD


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (16. Februar 2008)

Auffällig in diesem Zusammenhang war laut Aussage der Forscher auch, dass der Körper erst nach Ende der Pubertät überhaupt in der Lage ist, Imbalin zu produzieren. Dies würde erklären, warum im Wesentlichen jünger Spieler die Fraktion Allianz wählen. ( seite 1) 

ich bin erst 14, also noch nicht aus der Pubertät raus und bin doch horde. wie denn das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foi (16. Februar 2008)

Spiele zwar Allianz aber ich finde das dieser Thread der kreativste Thread seid langem ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht nur wegen des Medizinberichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sondern auch wegen der Leute die den Thread immer noch nicht verstanden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja bin dann mal beim Apotheker und hol mir eine Imbalinspritze sonst isses für euch zu leicht im BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ithnur (16. Februar 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> komm wer braucht schon int...bin tauren krieger....aber stimmt als ich das erste mal wow gespielt hab...da war ich 11 -.- hab ich n alli genommen...und dazu noch war das n zwergen jäger ...
> aber horde macht viel mehr spass als böser hat man viel mehr möglichkeiten...




Omg.... seit wann ist die Horde böse? Es gibt keine "böse" und keine "gute" Fraktion. Oder wie erklärst du dir, dass beide Fraktionen Hexenmeister haben, die nunmal die dunkle Magie nutzen?


----------



## Xeod (16. Februar 2008)

ithnur schrieb:


> Omg.... seit wann ist die Horde böse? Es gibt keine "böse" und keine "gute" Fraktion. Oder wie erklärst du dir, dass beide Fraktionen Hexenmeister haben, die nunmal die dunkle Magie nutzen?


eben, ne böse fraktion gibts nich... die horde sieht nur böse aus ^^ (mit ausnahmen, zB Blutelfen und Trolle, von letzteren is meine meinung einfach dass das witzfiguren sind ^^ hat mich auch nich davon abgehalten ma einen anzuspielen^^ [btw: spiele alli und horde, mein erster char war horde und dann gings immer hin und her, aber irgendwie find ich die allis sind geiler drauf...^^ wen interessiert warum dem sag ich das meinetwegen auch...^^)
wenn du dir ma die warcraft geschichte durchliest, siehst du dass beide fraktionen scheisse gebaut haben die kriege ausgelöst bzw gefördert hat ^^


----------



## Zocker-Kevin (16. Februar 2008)

ahhhhh ... ja ^^ xD (IMBA)lin ??? des kannst deiner oma erzählen xDDD  ALLIANZ FOR THE WIN !


----------



## Bandalf1 (16. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huti da real (16. Februar 2008)

Als erstes dachte ich "ochne wieder son welche fraktion is besser, scheiße?!" Aber das is ja mal lustig...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Anfangs habe ich die Allianz erwählt und habe dort einen n811 Krieger gespielt und jetzt seit langen einen Troll Jäger....?^^ Ich würde aber auch sagen auf beiden seiten gibt es Kinder oder...?


----------



## Jim Jakal (16. Februar 2008)

wer das glaubt gehört weggesperrt^^ und ich bin mir sicher das es einige gibt die es geglaubt haben^^ich hab so viel Imbalin das die Botenstoffe raidoide von ganz alleine herstelllen xD Ich geh ma nen Hordaminriegel essen...


----------



## mikeodo (16. Februar 2008)

Ich habs schon immer vermutet^^


----------



## Black Muffin (16. Februar 2008)

@ Ohrensammler

Mit solchen sinnlosen Posts braucht man keine Beiträge zu schinden, verdammter Schwachsinn.
Hör einfach auf mit der Scheisse.


----------



## Lanatir (16. Februar 2008)

Ich entschuldige mich öffentlich für alle Mit-Allianzler die immer noch nicht verstanden haben das das hier Satire ist. Leute, das ist peinlich, lest euch doch wenigstens mal den ganzen thread durch bevor ihr was sagt.

Kein Wunder das mich immer jeder doof anguckt wenn ich sage das ich Allianz spiele.


----------



## Arkensoniari (16. Februar 2008)

Musstest du jetzt verraten was es sich mit Imbalin auf sich hat ?

Ich kann so net arbeiten ^^

Übrigens gabs im 2ten Weltkrieg "Hängolin"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (16. Februar 2008)

Ich hab auf Onyxia ein paar Elixiere des Imbalins ins AH gestellt.
Nur 1000g pro Elixier!


----------



## Aiont (16. Februar 2008)

hehe, Ohrensammler du bist der größte !!!

jeder thread ein brüller xD

mach weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Februar 2008)

Black schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler
> 
> Mit solchen sinnlosen Posts braucht man keine Beiträge zu schinden, verdammter Schwachsinn.
> Hör einfach auf mit der Scheisse.



Über so einen nett formulierten Hinweis denke ich natürlich gerne nach.
Leider kann ich deinem Herzenswunsch dennoch nicht entsprechen und werde mit dem "Kot" fortfahren.
Ich hoffe du bleibst mir trotzdem weiter so wohlgesonnen wie bisher.

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (16. Februar 2008)

Du bist der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @Ohrensammler


----------



## Tahu123 (16. Februar 2008)

neuste Meldung 

Imbalin (auch bekannt als skillmacher)

senkt mit der zeit die intiligenz und bringt infizierte dazu owies zu campen und generell dumme dinge zu machen.


wenn dagegn nicht medizinisch vorgegangen wird zerstört dies das rl und gibt den betroffenen die option noch länger zu raiden um den minimalen skill zu kompensieren.

es wird dringend abgeraten sich mit imbalin zu dopen da diese unnatürliche verwendung die nebenefekte nur noch schneller zeigen lässt und den betroffenen zwingt einen ud schurken oder ud hexer zu spielen.

darum lieber allianz versichert ^^


----------



## Rashnuk (16. Februar 2008)

Soso bin ein Hordler also hab ich viel IMBAlin ...... echt mutig von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (16. Februar 2008)

hmm schon strange mit 17 hab ich allychar gemacht nun bin ich 18 und aus der Pupertät raus und hab mir ne Blutelf Magierin gemacht Zufall? O.o irgendwie glaub ich das net lol

@genial @ Ohrensammler *grins*


----------



## Mylanar (16. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaftler erklären im Folgenden den Effekt den Imbalin auf den menschlichen Körper hat, nämlich Leistungs-, Intelligenz- und Potenzsteigernd zu wirken.



Leider gibt es auch Spieler, die sich für die Horde entschieden haben und das Imbalin nicht haben...
Besonders die Eigenschaft "Intelligenz" spielt da eine große Rolle...


----------



## Xeod (17. Februar 2008)

Neueste Meldung:
Imbalin macht abhängig! Man sollte also auch Imbalin nur in Maßen genießen! Bei eventueller Überfunktion der Imbalindrüsen bitte dringendst einen Arzt aufsuchen, denn zu viel Imbalin ist nicht gut.
Prof. Dr. Dr. Med. a. D. Hanz Harzvier: "Wenn sie bemerken, dass ihr Körper zu viel Imbalin produziert oder sie regelmäßig solches zu sich nehmen, sollten sie versuchen, dies in den Griff zu bekommen. Denn die Überproduktion kann zur übermäßigen Speichelproduktion führen, was ihnen nach ihrem Jobverlust, der unweigerlich im Fall der Überproduktion kommt, Schwierigkeiten machen wird einen neuen Job zu finden, denn wer stellt schon einen "Imbalin" lallenden, sabbernden und verschlafenen Süchtigen ein?"
Die besten Tipp von Prof. Dr. Dr. Med. a. D. Hanz Harzvier, etwas gegen diese Symptome zu tun:
- Wechseln Sie zur Allianz!
- Versuchen Sie bei eventuell bereits fortgeschrittenen Symptomen, diese in den Griff zu bekommen und suchen Sie wieder einen Job!
- Sollte es Ihnen nicht gelinen, der Horde "lebwohl - oder stirb, is eigentlich auch egal..." zu sagen, sollten Sie einen Psychologen aufsuchen. 
- Geben Sie ihr ganzes Geld für eine neue Badewanne aus, dann können Sie Entspannen, in Ruhe über Ihr Problem nachdenken und außerdem reicht das übrige Geld dann nicht mehr für WoW - den süchtigmachendsten Amoklaufförderer schlechthin - ... und im Wasser fällt es nicht so auf wenn Sie sabbern.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Auszug aus: Frontal 21,5   Jeden Dienstag Vormittag im RTL-Shoppingkanal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## sp4rkl3z (17. Februar 2008)

Es scheint ja echt Leute zu geben die das glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die mal hier ein kleiner Link, damit die den Text vielleicht besser verstehen können Bedeutung von Ironie

PS: Ich kann mir Imbalin bei meiner Apotheker des Vertrauens holen, da ich auch Ally spiele.
Weil ich mich für diese Fraktion entschieden habe und schon auf die Problematik meines womöglichen Imbalinmangels hin gewissen wurde durch den Verkäufer eines Fachmarktes, bei dem ich das Spiel gekauft habe, bin ich sofort zu meinem Hausarzt. Dieser stellte zu meinem entsetzen tatsächlich fest das mein Anteil an Imbalin deutlich geringer ist als normal! Seit ich mir täglich 3 mal Imbalin spritze, bin ich viel Potenter, meine Konzentration ist um einiges gestiegen und zu guter Letzt musste ich einen neuen IQ-test erstellen lassen. Mein alter IQ hatte einen wert von 63 (was noch über dem Durchschnitt eines Ally-Spielers liegt). Auf Grund meines erneuten IQ-Tests und der Wirkung des Imbalins habe ich jetzt einen IQ von 132, was etwa dem Wert eines Horde-Spielers entspricht! 

In diesem sinne, Imbalin ist eine tolle Sache und kann ich nur allen Empfehlen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hauke-Malfurion (17. Februar 2008)

hmmmm......imbalin   hmmmm... klingt ürgend wie ausgedacht   IMBAlin  IMBA + lin hmmm.....

ich denke mir das dass alles nur ein scherz ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeod (17. Februar 2008)

Hauke-Malfurion schrieb:


> hmmmm......imbalin   hmmmm... klingt ürgend wie ausgedacht   IMBAlin  IMBA + lin hmmm.....
> 
> ich denke mir das dass alles nur ein scherz ist
> 
> ...


heyyyy, das hast du aber schnell gemerkt... und du bist ja auch erst der 10. der das schreibt... omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowschik (17. Februar 2008)

köstlich, sehr amüsant.

ich spiele horde kein wunder das ich den ganzen tag so aufgebracht und imba bin...


----------



## Derrty (17. Februar 2008)

Also, das ist ein blödsinn^^ 
Die Horde Spieler haben einfach nur weniger Stress.
Ihre Flugpunkte sind besser verteilt, genauso wie ihre FH.
Der eine nachteil wo sie nicht gewinnen ist AV und das auch nur weil ihr Startpunkt weiter hinten ist.
Jedoch muss ich sagen das mit aufgefallen ist, im AB kommen sie schneller zur schmiede und zum SW nochdazu wenn sie Z.b.: IF raiden haben sie ihr FH viiiel näher als wie wenn wir OG raiden.

Es gibt bestimmt genausogute Alli Spieler wie Horde gamer, nur hatten wir das unglück das wir die "einzigen" schönen weiblichen formen und die ganzen pupertierenden kindern mit ihren fantasien zur allianz gekommen sind, erst seit kurzem gibt es die b11en die diese fantasien unterschützen können


----------



## Talin78 (17. Februar 2008)

Demnächst steht dann in Stellenausschreibungen "bevorzugt Hordespieler."

Oh Oh......hab zwar nen Job, aber wer weiß wie lange noch. Mein Chef weiß das ich Alianz spiele.


----------



## Loretta (17. Februar 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> Also, das ist ein blödsinn^^
> Die Horde Spieler haben einfach nur weniger Stress.
> Ihre Flugpunkte sind besser verteilt, genauso wie ihre FH.
> Der eine nachteil wo sie nicht gewinnen ist AV und das auch nur weil ihr Startpunkt weiter hinten ist.
> ...




OMG und so ein Beitrag auf Seite 9, no Comment.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

you made my day lol, echt toll geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (17. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt auch nicht anderes zu tun oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also meine mutter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liest immer die "Psychologie heute" aber die "Psychatrie gestern" ist von gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo bekomme die den her so iner Klapse gibts da zeitschriften Händler? Zeitschriften zugeschnitten für Gehirn Amputierte oder wie? Ohh maaaan 
Verrückt aber LOL


----------



## Pappin (17. Februar 2008)

In einem exklusiv Interview mit einem der Wissenschaftler die sich mit Imbalin beschäftigt haben, wurde mir verraten das manche Allianzler die hier schlucken: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schockierend.


----------



## Evalor (17. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Laut einem Bericht der monatlich erscheinenden Zeitschrift "Psychiatrie gestern (Ausgabe  14/07)"
> ist es jetzt wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass Hordenspieler leistungsfähiger sind als Allianzspieler!
> 
> Laut Angaben der  Zeitschrift haben Forscher einen neuen chemischen Botenstoff des Gehirns namens Imbalin entdeckt (verwandt mit Serotonin).
> ...



Schon interessant womit sich Forschen so befassen.^^

Horde4ever


----------



## TheArea51 (17. Februar 2008)

Was heißt besser oder Leistungsfähiger^^

Die Horde hat einfach nen besseren Zusammenhalt ka warum und es melden sich kaum Gimps für nen Raid, nicht wie die Allianzer die mit grünen gimp Equipt in einer Hero wollen oder gar ne 25er Raid machen wollen!


----------



## Struppistrap (17. Februar 2008)

naja wers nötig hat....


----------



## Murgul5 (17. Februar 2008)

Hat Imbalin etwas mit Imba zu tun??^^ Und naja das liegt auch daran, dass die meisten Kinder Allys nehmen weil ihnen die Horde zu viele ,,Böse Monster'' hat^^ bin selber nochn Kind und die in meiner Klasse haben alle Allys^^ und naja es gibt auf beiden seiten Kluge leute (Imba-Leute) und Vollidioten. Die meisten Vollidionten sind aba auf Ally! Naja 66% aller Spieler sind ally^^


----------



## Megamage (17. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt auch nicht anderes zu tun oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also meine mutter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liest immer die "Psychologie heute" aber die "Psychatrie gestern" ist von gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo bekomme die den her so iner Klapse gibts da zeitschriften Händler? Zeitschriften zugeschnitten für Gehirn Amputierte oder wie? Ohh maaaan 
Verrückt aber LOL


----------



## Xeod (18. Februar 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ihr habt auch nicht anderes zu tun oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du wiederholst dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (18. Februar 2008)

och lol....
die allianz ist vieel besser.
nein die horde.

das ist nicht nur kindisch sondern auch noch unnötig.
beide seiten haben vorteile und nachteile, doch ich bedaure des thread ersteller da er seine wertvolle Freiziet damit verschwendet solchen msit zu verzapfen.

/vote for close


close pls


----------



## schmiedemeister (18. Februar 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Ähhhhhhh...jaaa....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube du bist so ein "noob" der allianz spielt und den thread nicht verstehst ... sry aber wenn er 4 hordler hat die lvl 70 sind macht KEINER einen allianzler zu seinem <<MAIN>> 1. da es ein twink ist und man den allianzler nur zu dem <<MAIN>> von den allianzchars macht
2. WER IST SO DUMM UND WECHSELT DANN ZUR ALLIANZ?? ist das selbe nur in grün oder???? das würde ich nicht machen da würde ich noch eher ganken gehen... 

ich find den bericht einfach nur NICE


----------



## claet (18. Februar 2008)

lol?! also langsam weiß ich nich mehr weiter .. ob die letzten paar kommentare ernst gemeint sind?? die, die tatsächlcih aussehen als ob es IMMER NOCH leute gibt die nix peilen?

oh man -_-

erfahrene buffed leser wissen wohin ich jetzt mal kurz verschwinde .. lol lol lol


----------



## Seridan (18. Februar 2008)

muhahah das is ja mal geil vor allem das "imba"lin xD coole wortspiele ^^


----------



## Megamage (18. Februar 2008)

Xeod schrieb:


> du wiederholst dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiss das war ein problem mit meinem broswer ist aber jetzt gefixed (Browser selbstgeschrieben xD)!


----------



## der-Reaper (18. Februar 2008)

IMBA-lin

nich so schwer oder


----------



## Captain_Chaos (18. Februar 2008)

Also ein bisschen flach ist der Witz ja schon, nech? Habt ihr nicht mal was wirklich lustiges auf Lager? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Februar 2008)

Imbalin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War da nem Hordler etwa langweilig weil er zuviel "Imbalin" in sich hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja wenigstens is es lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rfreitag89 (18. Februar 2008)

Imbalin?! Wer sich sowas audenkt sucht meiner Meinung nach nur nach irgendwelche Ausreden für seine Fraktion.

Man wählt doch wohl seine Chars nach Geschmack und Fähigkeiten und nicht weil man irgendeinen Stoff im Körper hat^^
Allianz und Horde sind gleichstark und zugleich Imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es bleibt wie es ist, beide Seiten werden immer einige Unterschiede und Gleichheiten haben^^

Ich bin Allianzler udn stolz drauf, dennoch lvle ich grad nen Hordler.

FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!!!!                        FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!


----------



## Mushyx (18. Februar 2008)

als hordler habe ichviel IMBA-lin das einzig gute an allies ist das sie stark in der überzahl sind. Aber wer will schon warteschlangen bei pvp muha!


----------



## Nesnah (18. Februar 2008)

also ich spiele mal Horde mal Alli also muss ich dementsprechend zu einigen zeiten ja einen "imbalin" mangel haben^^ alos werde ich nun immer wenn ich im Begriff bin Horde spielen zu wollen meine Freundin ranholen und mit ihr ein wenig Matzratzensport betreiben weil ich ja wenn ich alli spiele im bett nix tauge... mh... 

denn werde ich jetzt mal meinen Alli an den nagel hängen und zwanghaft Horde spielen ^^ Oh mann 24 Stunden Horde meine Freundin wird sich freuen. :-D

/ironie off

edit.

Wäre es dann laut diesem Artikel nicht möglich eine zeit lang Alli zu spielen dann mit dem Argument "Impotenz" zur Krankenkasse zu rennen und sich WoW rezpetpflichtig verschreiben zu lassen sprich die Kasse zahlt meine Abo kosten ? denkt mal drüber nach :-D


----------



## Fandor (19. Februar 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Netter Text ^^
> 
> Aber bevor sich die Allianzler große Hoffnungen machen... Imbalin ist nicht synthetisch herstellbar...
> 
> ...


Ich bin mal weg, Imbalin spenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (19. Februar 2008)

Bei der Menge Hordenpost's denke ich mal das die Hordenseite auf alle Fälle zuviel Zeit hat.Liegt es daran das sie nach der Schule Langeweile haben?
Grüsse


----------



## Malakas (19. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Laut einem Bericht der monatlich erscheinenden Zeitschrift "Psychiatrie gestern (Ausgabe  14/07)"
> ist es jetzt wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass Hordenspieler leistungsfähiger sind als Allianzspieler!
> 
> Laut Angaben der  Zeitschrift haben Forscher einen neuen chemischen Botenstoff des Gehirns namens Imbalin entdeckt (verwandt mit Serotonin).
> ...



Imbalin...köstlich , sehr gut Ohrensammler. Kann man also von ausgehen wenn Allianz BG gewinnt waren wohl einige Spieler derbstens gedopet : ) imbalin zum rauchen schlucken und intravenös : ) alles cheater !!!


----------



## Merlinia (19. Februar 2008)

Hm komische Studie, zumals fast jeder 2. Hordie nen kiddy/voll noob is, aba davür haben die Hordler auch die besten Spieler(arbeitslosen) unter sich. Natürlich erweist sich die Studie als war wenn man von der hordler so 25 Jährige zocker nimmt die nix anderes mehr machen und dann von der Alianz son paar kackboons die mit ihren Hauptschulabschlus ne Nachtelfin nehmen, weil sie "geile titten" hat. Dann is es kla das man unter der Horde begabtere und schlauere Spieler findet.


sry ich wollte niemanden Diskriminieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (19. Februar 2008)

Frostmagier/Gilneas schrieb:


> Auffällig in diesem Zusammenhang war laut Aussage der Forscher auch, dass der Körper erst nach Ende der Pubertät überhaupt in der Lage ist, Imbalin zu produzieren. Dies würde erklären, warum im Wesentlichen jünger Spieler die Fraktion Allianz wählen. ( seite 1)
> 
> ich bin erst 14, also noch nicht aus der Pubertät raus und bin doch horde. wie denn das?
> 
> ...




du frühreifes früchtechen du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (19. Februar 2008)

Visier_mich_an_und_stirb! schrieb:


> Hm komische Studie, zumals fast jeder 2. Hordie nen kiddy/voll noob is, aba davür haben die Hordler auch die besten Spieler(arbeitslosen) unter sich. Natürlich erweist sich die Studie als war wenn man von der hordler so 25 Jährige zocker nimmt die nix anderes mehr machen und dann von der Alianz son paar kackboons die mit ihren Hauptschulabschlus ne Nachtelfin nehmen, weil sie "geile titten" hat. Dann is es kla das man unter der Horde begabtere und schlauere Spieler findet.
> sry ich wollte niemanden Diskriminieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du tust mir echt leid... du verstehst Humor nichteinmal wenn er dich mitm Hammer trifft... stattdessen wieder die alte dumme Leier, mimimi allianz ist besser... die Studie ist von Ohrensammler geschrieben, das nur mal am rande, damit auch so ein lebender vollpfosten wie du es schnaggelt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (19. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Leuten die beides Zocken?
> 
> Oder mit Leuten die erst Allianz waren und dann zur Horde wehselten?
> 
> ...



Schon mal was von der Pubertät, der midlive-crisis oder den Wechseljahren gehört?^^

MfG
Moe


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (19. Februar 2008)

Also was man hier nicht alles liest. Alle Arbeitslosen Hartz VI-Empfänger spielen Horde. Alle Kiddies mit Brei in der Birne selbstverständlich auch. 

Leider scheinen die Menschen, die durchschaut haben, dass sich Ohrensammler meiner Meinung nach einen kleinen Spaß erlaubt hat, in der Unterzahl. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Leute dermaßen intensiv an WoW-Spielern forschen und Imbalin gibt es nicht. 

@Ohrensammler: Find ich aber klasse, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die kreativ sind und sich die Mühe machen einem Spieler den Tag zu versüßen. In diesem Sinne...

Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ka3ppiman

PS: Ich spiele übrigens Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (19. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Also ein bisschen flach ist der Witz ja schon, nech? Habt ihr nicht mal was wirklich lustiges auf Lager?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn wir was lustiges haben wollen warten wir einfach noch ein paar comments ab ; ) 

danke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (19. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte hier kurz auf meinem vorletzten Blogeintrag verweisen....http://my.buffed.de/user/94970/blog_detail?blogID=2195739


----------



## Xadoron (19. Februar 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Leute dermaßen intensiv an WoW-Spielern forschen und Imbalin gibt es nicht.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wikipedia 
Made my Tomorrow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REM0RiA (19. Februar 2008)

will auch mal was sagen : lol


----------



## Nelga (19. Februar 2008)

Nur schade das auch an Imbalinmangel leidende Personen limmernoch Horde ab und an wählen. Man sieht sowas doch häufig genug. (zu häufig)


----------



## Bahamut88 (19. Februar 2008)

man man dieser text ^^

echt köstlich aber die kommentare sind fast noch besser^^

also wer nicht rafft das das ironie ist dem diagnostiziere ich einen dicken imbalinmangel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (19. Februar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein. Als ich das letzte mal an unserem örtlichen Arbeitsamt vorbeigegangen bin und die Schlange gesehen habe die davorstand....die sahen alle aus wie Zombies, und Untote gehören zur Horde.





und du gehörst wohl zur Fraktion Pappnasenclown...
Spiel brav weiter WOW.. dann schaffst du es sicher auch deine Hauptschulabschluss zu verbocken und kannst dich direkt hinten einreihen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (19. Februar 2008)

Dusktumy schrieb:


> Wenn der post stimmt^^ habe ich am anfang von wow anscheinend zu wenig gehabt und dann 2006 soviel das ich nur noch horde spiel^^
> 
> naja wenn man solche magazine studiert...........
> 
> find trozdem alles Käse




buhahaha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ze (19. Februar 2008)

super post - ich steh auf den scheiss ^^
imbalin *fg*


----------



## Shênya (19. Februar 2008)

Mushyx schrieb:


> als hordler habe ichviel IMBA-lin das einzig gute an allies ist das sie stark in der überzahl sind. Aber wer will schon warteschlangen bei pvp muha!



Stimmt doch gar nich ^^

is RP abhängig.. hab nen allychar auf onyxia: AV inv Zeit >1min
Frostmourne: 10-20min, 30 wenns noch blöder läuft xD

und ich krieg nen hordi auch solo platt als ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vll liegts an meinem hordenchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Grivok (19. Februar 2008)

an alle allianzler die hier krampfhaft argumente vorbringen wie schwachsinnig die untersuchung doch ist, und dass allianz besser ist:

quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (19. Februar 2008)

na so ein text gefällt mir !
von oben bis unten einfach nur super !


----------



## Shênya (19. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> an alle allianzler die hier krampfhaft argumente vorbringen wie schwachsinnig die untersuchung doch ist, und dass allianz besser ist:
> 
> quod erat demonstrandum



was willst Du uns damit genau sagen? Meines Wissens nach bedeutet dies: Was zu beweisen war, resp. wörtlich: was zu zeigen war.

Sry es is abend, ich bin müde, ich komm nich ganz nach was genau Du damit sagen willst.

es gibt 2 varianten:

a) Du willst, dass die allys das gegenteil beweisen
b) (was ich vermute) das dieser hübsch ironische Text der Beweis für das geschriebene darstellt

a oder b oder c?


----------



## Grivok (19. Februar 2008)

alle allianzler, die hier krampfhaft und ernstahft darueber diskutieren, dass die horde nicht besser ist und dass die untersuchung daher absolut schwachsinn ist, beweisen damit, dass sie den ursprungstext nicht verstanden haben und zeigen damit, dass allianzler (naja nbicht allen, aber zumindestens jene) kein imbalin besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ist der beweis erbracht, dass hordler besser sind
lese hier kaum hordler die das ganze ernst nehmen

verstanden warum q.e.d.?


----------



## zwuckl (19. Februar 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Bei der Menge Hordenpost's denke ich mal das die Hordenseite auf alle Fälle zuviel Zeit hat.Liegt es daran das sie nach der Schule Langeweile haben?
> Grüsse


nuja immerhin gehn wir zur Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katinka (19. Februar 2008)

Also auch wenn ich nur Ally spiele musst ich herzhaft lachen ^^


Sehr netter Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber noch toller sind all die Leute die den ersten Post offensichtlich nicht verstehen.
Allein bei der Zeitschrift "Psychiatrie gestern (Ausgabe 14/07)" aber spätestens bei den Wort "imbalin" muss man es doch eigentlich merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Na aufjedenfall sehr cooler Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (20. Februar 2008)

Hehe,
da hat unser guter Ohrensammler ein Eigentor geschossen, jetzt klaut im ein Großteil der community die Show.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Rafa


----------



## smutje (20. Februar 2008)

Black schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler
> 
> Mit solchen sinnlosen Posts braucht man keine Beiträge zu schinden, verdammter Schwachsinn.
> Hör einfach auf mit der Scheisse.




... immer wieder erschreckend festzustellen, wieviele humorlose Kreaturen es gibt - musst du ein trauriges Dasein fristen 
... vielleicht kann ja ne Imbalinkur helfen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blade1234 (20. Februar 2008)

horde is voll der crap sry an die horde fraktion hier

manchmal in den bgs denke ich mir auch wieso gewinnt horde ständig? liegt bestimmt daran das manche allis einfach zu dumm sind -.- ^^


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (20. Februar 2008)

blade1234 schrieb:


> horde is voll der crap sry an die horde fraktion hier
> 
> manchmal in den bgs denke ich mir auch wieso gewinnt horde ständig? liegt bestimmt daran das manche allis einfach zu dumm sind -.- ^^


 
 bin zwar hordler aber verlieren 90% alle bgs... egal welche, weil bei allys kommen nur mains in bg und bei horde nur twinks...


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Imbalin .... ich votiere dafür, Ohrensammler zum offiziellen Buffed - Forums - Kabarettisten zu ernennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sing... ah ich meinte 
Ich stimme den vom Threadersteller geäußerten Behauptungen vorbehaltlos zu. Sie stimmen in allen Punkten mit der Meinung überein, dich ich persönlich zu diesem Thema habe. Ich freu mich zu erfahren, dass ich somit mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine dastehe. Best rgds and HF


----------



## Shurycain (29. März 2008)

mein reden


----------



## Monsterwarri (12. April 2008)

*DIESER THREAD SOLL EIN SCHERZ SEIN !!!!!!!!*

Also bitte bitte bitte regt euch nicht weiter über Ohrensammlers Aussage auf, da muss man sich ja an den Kopf langen wenn ich hier manche Kommentare lese ^^

Trozdem netter Post, wir Imbalisten sind halt mit viel Imbalin ausgestattet.

For the Horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loreal200 (12. April 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass das mal wieder einer von Ohrens "einfallsreichen" Beiträgen ist, kann ich nur sagen "Wayne?" 
Wurdest ein mal zu oft von der Ally verdroschen oder wieso der mimimi thread? ^^


----------



## Emgroll (12. April 2008)

Der text is zwar geil..^^
Aber was ist wenn man beide fraktionen spielt ...
verliert man nach dem ausloggen des hordechars sein "imbalin"?


----------



## Yagilius (13. April 2008)

HORDE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (13. April 2008)

und mein Vater ist Chuck Norris -.-


----------



## traxneu (13. April 2008)

nunja ich will jetzt hier net irgendeine seite besser dastehen lassen aber schaut mal

Weltbestegilde = Nihilum (Horde)
Beste Deutsche Gilde = For the Horde oder Affenjungs INC (Borde & Horde)

mfg


----------



## Lillyan (13. April 2008)

> ...das Betroffene meist sehr schnell ihrem Char äußerlich ähnlich sehen...



Bei meiner Blutelfe hätte ich nichts dagegen.... gut, ich müßte immer mit Hut rumlaufen um nicht wegen meiner Ohren angestarrt zu werden, aber damit würde ich leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Endlich mal ein guter Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracius (13. April 2008)

Wu-san schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall, dass in dem Begriff "Imbalin" die Abkürzung "Imba" steckt.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab ich mir auch grad so gedacht als ich des durchgelesen hab xD


----------



## Weldras (13. April 2008)

*lach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon krass warum sich die Hordis immer so bemühen^^

greez


----------



## Schnorbus (13. April 2008)

Neueste Forschungen Belegen das zwar ein hohes Imbalin aufkommen im Hirn das spielen der Hordefraktion fördert. Jedoch wurde gemessen das die meisten Allianzspieler ihr Imbalin in einen garnicht so unauffälligem "Wurmfortsatz" am Unterleib tragen welches dadurch zu enormer standhaftigkeit und Größenwachstum neigt. Was erklärt warum die Lebensgefährten von Allianzspielern stets lächeln....


----------



## Cael (15. April 2008)

was sollen solche dummen Threads?

ist es nicht sch*** egal welche fraktion man wählt?

Horde= IMBA 
Ally=Schlecht
 ich mein gehts noch? es gibt auch gute Ally spieler....(ja die gibts; is nich nur ne legende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## BasiGorgo (15. April 2008)

<- ist während des zockens an nen Imbalin-Tropf angeschlossen gewesen

ich hab außerdem eine Genetische Abänderung die in der Fachsprache Ownageismus genannt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (15. April 2008)

Cael schrieb:


> was sollen solche dummen Threads?
> 
> ist es nicht sch*** egal welche fraktion man wählt?
> 
> ...




Guckst Du hier.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satire




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tausendbuffed (15. April 2008)

Aber schön, dass das Ganze mal unter der schonungslosen Lupe der seriösen Wissenschaft betrachtet wurde !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

